# Eagle Attacks Octopus



## Damaged Goods (Dec 14, 2019)

Wrong choice of prey.

https://www.bbc.com/news/av/world-u...us-and-eagle-square-off-at-canadian-fish-farm


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 14, 2019)

WoW!!! That eagle was very lucky!!!


----------

